# Spooky old barn pictures



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I took some creepy pix inside an old barn last weekend...almost as inpirational as exploring an abandoned cemetery... check em out!

http://theshadowfarm.blogspot.com/2009/09/exploring-barn.html


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice pics Dave, thanks


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Is that your barn, Dave?? I haunt my old barn every year. That looks similar to mine. Mine is a two story with a loft above. It is sooooo much fun!!! Good luck with yours.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The use of B&W really adds to the atmosphere.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Beth said:


> Is that your barn, Dave?? I haunt my old barn every year. That looks similar to mine. Mine is a two story with a loft above. It is sooooo much fun!!! Good luck with yours.


No, not my barn. It belongs to my Grandfather's brother. I wish I had a nice big property with something like that in my backyard.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Definitely called for black & white. Nice composition.

Hope you remembered to bag some firewood before you left heheh... looks like there's quite a bit in there.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

*Very nice, Dave. I love finding old or spooky things to photograph. Hmmm where's Vlad lol? Put a few I could find in my albums*


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Very creepy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I wish that you lived closer.....I could REALLY use some help every year!!


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Cool Dave. Like the old welder's mask. Gives that pic a good creepy feel.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I like the barn pics, but LOVE the creepy little things you make even more. They are yummy. Wonder if I can convince hubby to buy that Fiji mermaid. It's great. Is it still available? I love the aesthetic & look of what you make, especially the decision to make some things more matte & some "juicy". I sin! I covet! LOL....


----------

